# Is airtel blocking anyport for dynamic IP's?



## khmadhu (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi,

I am having a problem in port forwarding from my home belkin router 9000 port to my home  PC  9000 port. 

I have configured virtual servers in my belkin router but,

I am not able to access any port of my pc  from outside. but if i give access global ip address(dynamic) in browser i am getting connection reset by peer error.

is airtel blocking any direct connection.? I am using dynamic IP.


----------

